# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Rifle scabbards

## Salmon987

Some advice for a rifle pack/scabbard virgin. 

Up until now I have simply carried my rifle using sling or hands, however, I have recently noticed Cactus have introduced a rifle scabbard and packs such as the eberlestock range at hunting and fishing (while pricey) seem to be the business. If any of you are using these please let me know your thoughts on these systems; are they really as good as they claim or is the sling still king?

Particularly interested to hear from anyone using the cactus model.

Cheers Jem.

----------


## HNTMAD

have a markhor with scabbard, only used it once, thats just me. No good being in a scabbard if ya come around the cnr and there is a deer there in front of you

Hamish

----------


## craigc

I have an Eberlestock pack, it's an awesome bit of kit, prior to that I'd attached my rifle to my pack a few times. Walking bigger distances in the open they are really good, freeing up both your hands really helps.
I'm going to buy one of the Cactus ones next week. 
A mate has got the big Eberlestock, 'the one pack', he really like its. Mines round 40 litres, I've done over night hunts with it.
This trip...

https://youtu.be/E1BZfvbQyjQ

----------


## High Country Boy

I've got both the eblerstock and the cactus. Didn't really like the eblerstock distribution of weight on it is very awkward and always found it fatiguing my legs really badly. Plus the eblerstock pack empty is already 3kg on its own. However I've just started using the cactus scabbard and love it. Really comfortable and you don't even realize your rifle is there. Very good in situations where you need both hands. Used it rather extensively last weekend which included about 20km and a similar amount of walking and I never could come up with a complaint about it. The thing I really like about it is that you can move it between packs. Therefore you can have it on your day pack or your 10day trip pack. The versility is much better than the eblerstock from what I've found. The only issue I could find with the cactus is if you have a really heavy rifle it can pull you to one side and it makes your core work quite hard to stabilise it with the cactus where as the eblerstock has it right down the middle. But I sorted the heavy rifle problem out. Hope this helps. Any more questions just ask. 
Cheers

----------


## Salmon987

Thanks for the replies. Valid point you raise HNTMAD about needing your rifle ready in case you come across something. My intended purpose is for alpine hunting, most of which involves walking/sloging some distance before getting to suitable hunting areas, some being easements to conservation estate that can't be hunted in any case. 

Great information High Country Boy on the cactus model. I presume it will attach easily to any pack irregardless of it being a catcus model or not? I may have to bite the bullet and give it a whirl, the price didn't seem too bad from memory.

Cheers Jem.

----------


## Nibblet

Depending on the designs some can be annoying when trying to go down steep terrain as if it's say barrel down it sticks below your arse and hits the ground and can throw you off balance. 

They're pretty good for traversing ground quickly, especially if you're crossing areas where there's no hunting aloud until you get to your spot. 

I have a eberlestock dragonfly and quite like it, yes it's heavy but find I don't notice the pack weight if you set it up well for your body. 

I find my excess fat more of a hindrance than the pack weight.

----------


## hotsoup

Waiting to purchase one of the Kuiu Icon packs which has a scabbard system. Got a 22KM walkin trip later this year, don't really want to be carrying rifle the entire time. Plus we'll be walking in dark at different stages.

The scabbard is designed to be quick access too.

----------


## 223nut

How does the cactus scabbard attach? Molle holes? Wondering if it would go o the side of my camel bak motherload. Have an elberstock dragonfly as well, is a large pack and great for multiply trips but it's a bit bulky for tight bush on an overnighter

----------


## High Country Boy

Yea I don't attach my cactus to a cactus pack. As long as the pack has the adjustable straps on the side that people usually strap bedrolls to then it means you can attach it. You just weave them through the loop holes on the scabbard. Can put up some picks of my rig if people would like. I think most packs have these. I think they're about $80 so much cheaper than the eblerstock range. Nibblet also said a valid point that yes if you're going down off a steep drop the bottom of the gun in the eblerstock scabbard will catch and can knock you off your feet. Happened to me last year the stock got caught on a rock as I was climbing off about a 1.5m drop and my feet went from under me because of it and I took off sliding down the hill, luckily dad was below me and tackled me before any damage was done

----------


## Nick-D

For quick access the kifaru gun bearer look cool. Think it's about $25 us

----------


## Salmon987

Awesome, thanks High Country Boy and others. Great information.

Cheers Jem.

----------


## craigc

Pick up a Cactus scabbard last weekend, tested it last night. Took a Tikka Bushpig with me and I'm impresssed. Attached to a Catus pack it was great. Diddn't swing around or hit me when stalking. I'll post some photos later...

----------


## Kooza

> For quick access the kifaru gun bearer look cool. Think it's about $25 us


Like randy uses.  

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kFa8C6NvbEw

Starts about 9mins in if you can't wait

----------


## Tikka7mm08

> I've got both the eblerstock and the cactus. Didn't really like the eblerstock distribution of weight on it is very awkward and always found it fatiguing my legs really badly. Plus the eblerstock pack empty is already 3kg on its own. However I've just started using the cactus scabbard and love it. Really comfortable and you don't even realize your rifle is there. Very good in situations where you need both hands. Used it rather extensively last weekend which included about 20km and a similar amount of walking and I never could come up with a complaint about it. The thing I really like about it is that you can move it between packs. Therefore you can have it on your day pack or your 10day trip pack. The versility is much better than the eblerstock from what I've found. The only issue I could find with the cactus is if you have a really heavy rifle it can pull you to one side and it makes your core work quite hard to stabilise it with the cactus where as the eblerstock has it right down the middle. But I sorted the heavy rifle problem out. Hope this helps. Any more questions just ask. 
> Cheers


+1. Have both. Going to sell the Eberlestock...cool pack, but I have heaps and use the Cactus now after a first run with it last week.

----------


## LOC

its not bad, but only really good hiking on the tops or open country. the rifle sits very high which in a way is good as it doesn't hit the ground as you clamber over things, but would catch every tree/branch you walk past. possible to detach without taking your pack off but still a bit fiddly. 




> Waiting to purchase one of the Kuiu Icon packs which has a scabbard system. Got a 22KM walkin trip later this year, don't really want to be carrying rifle the entire time. Plus we'll be walking in dark at different stages.
> 
> The scabbard is designed to be quick access too.

----------


## Wanderer

I use the eberlestock j-34 and, as nibblet said, if packed right it's bloody good. Having the rifles weight right against your back (instead of the back / side of your pack) is great for balance and I just pack a couple heavier items + a full camelback on the opposite side to offset the weight.

Negatives = 'slightly' heavier than other packs... I don't personally notice an extra kg when you're dragging your weight + 20-30kg of pack up a hill though. Need to spend an extra two mins packing it right.

Positives = versatile - leave most of your kit at camp and turn it into a day pack, take your bino harness off the waist band and throw it on the bivvy etc. Sturdy as hell - made for the us army I think. Havier pack has thick / strong harness system and is fine carrying well over 30kg of meat and gear.

Thinking about getting a cactus or twin needle for those 1-2 day trips though!

----------


## johnd

I ran a J 34 for a couple of years, even had the super spike duffell to throw in or on it. Awesome idea ....the whole system, very well made. To use it as a day pack I would load everything needed into one sleeve pod and then fold it over the empty pod, made for a very narrow profile with the advantage of being able to throw in Hind quarters etc, when successfull.
Down sides to the pack
Very heavy construction
Way too many adjustments / straps to undo to get into the pack
Not enough load lift in shoulder straps to get pack up higher.
Gets even heavier when wet
When loaded up tends to pull you backwards as the gap where the scabbard sits keeps the rest of the pack further off your back.
Looked at Kifaru's both Icon and Ultra, liked the modular design and to swap out different "packs " to the same frame. But they seem to change their mind every season with a newer brighter idea. Kinda like apple in that regard, so stayed away and went down the hiker path for packs ( we pay way too much for hunting packs ) and all we gain from hunting packs is a quieter cloth and a heavier unit.

The J34 is over 3.5 kg empty without any extra accessory bags and will carry more than you can stand up with
My new pack is 1.1 kg and rated to 25 kg ( which is about all i want to carry maxed out )

I know my comments are in complete contradiction to Wanderer but he may be fitter than me.

----------


## Feebz

Could/would you do something like this guy?

https://m.youtube.com/results?q=kuiu...e%20carry&sm=3

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Looks good to me. 2nd vid down alternative Kuiu sling.

----------


## GWH

> I ran a J 34 for a couple of years, even had the super spike duffell to throw in or on it. Awesome idea ....the whole system, very well made. To use it as a day pack I would load everything needed into one sleeve pod and then fold it over the empty pod, made for a very narrow profile with the advantage of being able to throw in Hind quarters etc, when successfull.
> Down sides to the pack
> Very heavy construction
> Way too many adjustments / straps to undo to get into the pack
> Not enough load lift in shoulder straps to get pack up higher.
> Gets even heavier when wet
> When loaded up tends to pull you backwards as the gap where the scabbard sits keeps the rest of the pack further off your back.
> Looked at Kifaru's both Icon and Ultra, liked the modular design and to swap out different "packs " to the same frame. But they seem to change their mind every season with a newer brighter idea. Kinda like apple in that regard, so stayed away and went down the hiker path for packs ( we pay way too much for hunting packs ) and all we gain from hunting packs is a quieter cloth and a heavier unit.
> 
> ...


What is your new pack?

----------


## ANTSMAN

I too had a j4. Agree with John. Changed to a 1.1 pack. Exped lightening. Sure its possible not as tough, but the gains from saved 2.5kg is gold. Now my overnight setup complete is under 9kg on me back. If you shoot a lot more deer than me regularly then you may benefit from j34. I hunt more than i carry meat ao when i do shoot something i have to move the meat differently. Boned out in bags. In pack or over shoulder.
For me the postion of the rifle against the back in its pouch meant that the load in the j34 was further away from my back, it just felt weird..... more movement and change of balance for me. This was with two Tahr in the back, only young animals but was enoughweight and too far from my centre of balance. Didnt feel right.

----------


## johnd

> What is your new pack?


STrangely enough same as Antsman I went with an Exped lightening

----------


## GWH

Thanks @ANTSMAN and @johnd, I have a J34 as well as a macpac, and while i like how the rifle goes in it, I just can't get use to the J34.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------

